# A little cheese



## ddufore (Apr 23, 2018)

I put a dozen pieces of cheese(6 varieties) on the BGE. Cold smoked for about 3 hrs with pellet tray and corn cob. This will last me awhile.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks like a good start. Ours doesn't last that long as we like it as does friends and family. It's a battle keeping up with requests.

Chris


----------



## ruchika (Apr 23, 2018)

good choice!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2018)

We are past cheese season down here, what I have will have to last until next winter.
I really should have smoked a little more cause I know what I have won't last.
If we happen to get one more cold snap, I'll do a batch for sure!
Al


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 23, 2018)

I bet it took on some good color!


----------



## ddufore (Apr 23, 2018)

Not really but the smoke flavor will definitely be there. I won't sample this for at least two months. Longer is better. Al, it was 24 degrees the morning of the smoke. I started it about 2 o'clock and left it all night. It was slightly below freezing the next morning, but the cheese was fine.


----------



## ksblazer (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice variety

When you get around to trying it. Let us know what you think of them.

What type of wood(s) did you use?


----------



## ddufore (Apr 23, 2018)

Been doing this a while. I know it will be good. Not a heavy smoke flavor but that's the way I like it.  Smoked with corn cob pellets.


----------

